# The Watermill Cottages - Wales



## amber95 (Jan 28, 2016)

Another outing with the dogs us to these intricate little cottages. I walked about a mile and a half from the 'main' road and through some serious mud! 

The first cottage with a few circular windows looked relatively new inside with a few old features, in particular the wonderful fire! 

The second cottage further down the hill had a few items and was very basic, open plan downstairs and upstairs. The wooden beams were fantastic, as was the old range and sink on stones. From the pictures below it looks as though there has been some fly tipping by what remains of the watermill, hence why my picture is from a distance. I hope you enjoy the photos, it wasn't easy to get to! 

P.S Apologies for my dogs occasionaly photobombing 


IMG_2588 by Amber Bowers,


IMG_2593 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr


IMG_2595 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr


IMG_2601 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr


IMG_2599 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr


IMG_2609 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr

IMG_2637 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr
IMG_2636 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr
IMG_2630 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr
IMG_2627 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr
IMG_2624 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr
IMG_2614 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr
IMG_2612 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr
IMG_2632 by Amber Bowers, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2016)

I like that a lot, thanks abow.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 29, 2016)

Lovin that place.


----------



## tazong (Jan 29, 2016)

So many thinks to love on that explore - belfast sink built on to the old cobbles , loved that twisted bit of oak over the fire place - so much character


----------



## druid (Jan 29, 2016)

What a waste of a building. Any more photos of the mill?


----------



## amber95 (Jan 29, 2016)

My friend has a few more on his camera, when he send them to me I'll upload them to my Flickr


----------



## amber95 (Jan 29, 2016)

They were both amazing! I have no history on them whatsoever, they're a total mystery.


----------



## amber95 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2016)

Interesting cottage,looks like it,s been renovated as a holiday let.Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 29, 2016)

That's one of the nicest houses I've seen in a long time  really cute dog also lol


----------



## smiler (Jan 29, 2016)

I liked the colours you managed to capture, the slate doorstep and the stairs were nice and the Belfast was a bit special, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## amber95 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks very much guys! Appreciate the comments


----------



## Bones out (Jan 29, 2016)

Good stuff. It looks like your dog **cough** may have been caught short?


----------

